# Sachen gibt´s, die gibt´s gar nicht!!!



## digi03 (2. November 2004)

Sachen gibt´s, die gibt´s gar nicht!!!

Oder kennt irgend jemand so einen Rocky???
Ich jedenfalls nicht!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7111592294&rd=1


----------



## Caliban (2. November 2004)

löl nett...

nen Rocky Rahmen mit Kona und GT Decals drauf... ja ne is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosi (3. November 2004)

ach leute was habt ihr denn alle wahrscheinlich hat sich der klarlack und damit die kleber gelöst und mit irgendwas muss man den rahmne ja dekorieren


----------

